# Giving oral to your woman...



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious what some of your techniques are. What do you do when you are going down on your wife/what does your man do when he is going down on you?
My husband can usually get me off (when he is generous enough to do it), but he doesn't do anything more than....well lick. 

Also...am I the only woman that gets EXTREMELY frustrated when my man starts clitoral stimulation...but doesn't finish??? I hate that. If you start something...finish it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I hear you sister!

Do you have ideas you would like your husband to try, or are you looking for ideas to suggest? Or, are you wondering if other men have a special trick?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my quick and cunning cunnilingus rules

1) do not jump to the clit right away
lick around the clit and through the labia for a short time to warm her up
2) start slow and soft at first as well
3) eventually envelop the clit with puckered lips as you use your tongue to lick it, sucking it in at the same time
4) also push your mouth up and down and back and forth and to and fro as you do this
5) as she gets more excited pick up the intensity and speed
6) fingering the g-spot is always welcomed at this point but not necessary, you can also let your hand roam to pinch nipples or caress the legs or belly
7) when she orgasms, clamp down tight as she will be bucking hard and keep licking until she states otherwise


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, all of the above, really. I don't want to complain that oral isn't enough (even though its rare), but I also think that if you spice it up a bit, it will make me O faster. 
Play with my nipples, or slide your fingers inside me.........something!


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

Needy_Wife said:


> Well, all of the above, really. I don't want to complain that oral isn't enough (even though its rare), but I also think that if you spice it up a bit, it will make me O faster.
> Play with my nipples, or slide your fingers inside me.........something!


Have you told your H you want him to do this?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee is still insecure about her body after 13+ years of marriage. 

When we have sex, I usually work my way down on her but she pulls me back up and says not tonight. It's usually that way all the time actually. Now when I almost force myself down on her, pushing her arms aside, she likes it and can usually orgasm. I even bought her a small discrete vibrator which she still hasn't got around to using.

I love oral, giving and receiving and especially 69 with her on top and I grab her legs and bum so she can't squirm away......heh heh.

My wife will give me BJ's but is still ify on me giving her oral. Insecurity I guess. Unfortunate. But I did find out she loves her nipple licked, sucked and biten. Yes, bite them and she goes wild. 

I love to get right in there, my tongue all the way in, my face and nose, all in there, going crazy on her, sucking, biting, nibbling, you name it and she does love it.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Cora28 said:


> Have you told your H you want him to do this?


Yeah, sometimes he will explore...but most of the time, its just oral. He will a lot of the times stop after a couple minutes (it usually doesn't take me long at all), and it drives me mad.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

When giving my wife oral, she enjoys a few specific actions:

1.) She likes me to penetrate her with my fingers or a vibrator while licking her cl!t. When using fingers, I will usually rub her G-spot, and that drives her wild.

2.) She prefers that I concentrate on the upper left (her left) quadrant of her cl!t while licking.

3.) She seems to really like it when I concentrate my tongue on the area below her cl!t and just above her urethral opening, this almost always gives her an orgasm after just a minute or two.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish I could respond, my wife won't let me do that


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Asking her what she likes is a great way to enhance things for her.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

When starting, I roam her whole body with my hands and mouth for a while and then start concentrating with my fingers tongue and lips on her labia, and for lack of a better way to put it, I just play inside and out, but avoid any long attention to her clit. Maybe a light brush here, or a quick flick there. No specific patterns or anything until she is ready to go over the edge. Tracing the alphabet with my tongue while playing with her nips gets her going pretty well. She responds best to the cursive lower case. By the time I hit the clit, fingers are inside working, outside working and it takes only seconds for her to explode. 

Pat on the back time...She's told me she prefers me to masturbation every time because I'm better at it


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Interesting thread so I find that you both need to vary your technique but also keep somethings the same throughout much like with a guy you want other sensations but you want a good steady beat that way her body can get worked up.

1: I like to start foreplay with sensual massage so you get some non greasy oil and work on those tight muscles of the upper torso you can find excellent books on breast massage as well as a lot of other kinds. I have found that a lot of women do not find the the touch of their man to be especially pleasing a few hours with a book can turn this around drastically opening up a whole new skill set for the man. This is all to get the women worked up so that the juices start flowing in the right places.

2: Once you have her at least a good simmer you want to start with stroking the thigh areas in gentle but non tickle like strokes you are not touching the vj but you are getting close. Also stroke the belly and sides this is all adding to the getting her whole body warmed up not just the parts you like.

3: Start with a finger and set a good tempo this is you base you should start slow but eventually you want a good rhythm not like a rabbit or a jack hammer just something steady. Add additional fingers for comfort and full feeling.

4: Move down and have your tongue spread the lips and linger on the clit this is going to give her some more sensitivity many people go for just direct clit stimulation but the lips can be very sensitive. 

5: Change you finger arrangements some times the sides will be more sensitive so you want to make sure you are rubbing the side on your strokes other times she may want the top to be a priority so you want pressure on the top. I like to crock one finder up so that you hit the good spots. Note when stroking some prefer you to long strokes where you almost leave the vj others prefer a more pulsing action you will be able to tell from who she reacts or asking.

6: The strokes should be your base the tongue movements are where you shine. Once she is going you want to focus on playing with the clit try different techniques both pulsing against it to blowing on it and covering it with your whole mouth. The fingering will move her at a good clip but the tongue movements are what make it an awesome time for her. The thing to remember it when you start feeling a tightening around your fingers is the time to settle down and keep rhythm don't get crazy at this point as she is slowly building to the climax and you don't want to screw that up.

7: When using the hands on other parts of the body don't just focus on what you want to touch "breast, azz, etc" be open to strokes on the sides, legs and thighs let your strokes be firm to not tickle but also gentle.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

If you O then his technique must be OK. If you want to change it up a bit try it from behind.
I love it when I am lying on my front, he gives me a massage and then works his way up to the area, puts my arse in the air and then does his work from behind. Is an extremely intense experience.

OK I should get off the computer now and get some work done.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is what I've learned she likes. 

Funny, she doesn't like me to finish her off orally -- she really likes PIV for the finish (something about all the pressure of my body on hers, full feeling inside, etc.). She does like oral for a good, long while before that, however. (Sometime part of it in a 69).

I've found she likes me to basically start out by french kissing her whole V. Make out with her V. Tongue inside, outside, grazing her clit, etc. Slowly and then later moving slightly faster. She like my tongue to then work side to side over the top of the hood of the clit (rather than directly on it) for a while, with breaks short breaks licking other ways on it and around it. After a while she likes it when I pull her whole clit area into my mouth and suck it in and out. This is usually when she starts arching her back and making a lot of interesting faces. After this in and out sucking (which can sometimes be a bit loud) she like it when I use the underside of my tongue to push down harder on her clit and flap it back and forth, then up and down. By this time she usually has my hair in her hands, pushing me into her for a platueau moment, while my finger is inside her making a "come here" gesture rythm.

Here is the tricky part. She then quickly signals by attempting to pull me on top of her. Through this process my finger (the one in her) then slides out and goes right to her clit so there isn't a break (or much of one) in the stimulation. Then I enter PIV, shift one of my legs to the outside of her leg (to give my finger better access and keep of the movement) and thrust a few times and then stop (usually sucking one nipple at this point). When she climaxes I thrust hard and do away with the direct finger stimulation. She usually climaxes very quickly after she pulls me on top of her, as she is quite jazzed by that point.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> my quick and cunning cunnilingus rules
> 
> 1) do not jump to the clit right away
> lick around the clit and through the labia for a short time to warm her up
> ...


All of this is great. This is how I do oral for the most part. Exceptions are #6, g-spot stimulation is necessary for my wife to have the best orgasm, and listening to her feedback. What worked last night may not work tonight.

I just LOVE giving her oral. It is so HOT!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

High fives to all these guys! :smthumbup:


----------



## Visual1 (Apr 16, 2013)

One technique I alway use to get my wife cunning all the time is. I lick her clitoral in an alphabet from A to Z. If you lick up and down, it would be too predictable. With the alphabet, she does not known my next move is. Maybe get your H try that on you next time.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I often would do a lot of " teasing " whether it's down there or elsewhere ......... like soft kisses/nibbles on the neck , ears , shoulders , breasts and around the nipple but NOT the nipple itself.

Finally when headed South the teasing kisses and nibbles wont stop ........... I find that by kissing the entire area except for the clitoris ........ makes it easier to make her have an orgasm once the clitoris is indeed ummmmm kisses  ??

The utmost important thing to remember with this is ..... ensuring that she does cum and quite honestly not only cum but ummmmm cum really , really GOOD !!!! Whoooo wouldnt want to finish what's been ..... started wink !?

Hope the above is not too , too graphic ...... but the OP did ask  ???


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I tried with my lady, she used a vibe while I did it, I rimmed her, everything, my wife just prefers straight vanilla sex.


----------



## Reluctant_Doubter (Apr 11, 2013)

I love giving oral so much. My wife has never been one to voice what she likes in bed. She claims she just doesn't feel comfortable talking about it. So I have had many years of experimentation working out what she likes and what she doesn't - based on everything but the spoken word.

Oh boy - she likes it. She likes it.

One point - already made by another poster - stay with it until she forces you away - or at least uses some signal you have worked out in advance. One orgasm doesn't mean she's finished ;-) Even then, pause for a moment and then a gentle revisiting may bring on yet another O. Or if she is too tender by that point she'll make it clear (hopefully).

Maybe this is a little kinky, but years ago we started playing with vegetables - mostly bananas. Sure - she likes to be fingered while I am down there, but sometimes she likes a banana (condom covered) inside her while I bring her to an O with my mouth. It makes for a change from time to time.

If the mood is extra special before bedtime I might shave just before bed - extra closely using the blade across the grain. When she sees that happening, she knows she is in for a treat.

I'm sharing this as we work through a crisis in our marriage - but this particular part of our married life has always been strong ;-)


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife likes it a bit different- most of the time, when I'm giving her oral stimulation, we're 69'ing. 

I start with a light tongue flickering on the hood of her clitoris, in addition to both hands exploring her body; grabbing her back, thighs, calves, fondling her breasts and gently rubbing her nipples. When she's warmed up and the clitoris starts to expose itself, I take one finger and slowly start circling her anus (like circling the drain), eventually sliding it in, up to the first knuckle of my finger. My finger partially in her ass drives her wild. From there, she's usually ready to cum, and when this happens, she started moving her hips so my tongue slides all the way in her vagina, then she begins humping my tongue until she cums. Afterwards, she jumps off saying, "it tickles!"


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

coupdegrace said:


> My wife likes it a bit different- most of the time, when I'm giving her oral stimulation, we're 69'ing.
> 
> I start with a light tongue flickering on the hood of her clitoris, in addition to both hands exploring her body; grabbing her back, thighs, calves, fondling her breasts and gently rubbing her nipples. When she's warmed up and the clitoris starts to expose itself, I take one finger and slowly start circling her anus (like circling the drain), eventually sliding it in, up to the first knuckle of my finger. My finger partially in her ass drives her wild. From there, she's usually ready to cum, and when this happens, she started moving her hips so my tongue slides all the way in her vagina, then she begins humping my tongue until she cums. Afterwards, she jumps off saying, "it tickles!"


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Visual1 said:


> One technique I alway use to get my wife cunning all the time is. I lick her clitoral in an alphabet from A to Z. If you lick up and down, it would be too predictable. With the alphabet, she does not known my next move is. Maybe get your H try that on you next time.


This^^^ Drives mine wild. I run through it a few times starting really big covering the whole area and gradually getting closer and closer to her clit until I am right on it, and she explodes before I make it to "g". Works great with the fingers too


----------



## Fallen Leaf (May 27, 2013)

I don't like oral so it's hard for me to understand why it's so important. My husband wants to go down really bad and I tell him I'll let him someday but I don't know. I can almost puke just thinking that I'm going to allow him one day.


----------

